# Eggbeaters Ruining My Shoes



## robokayaker (Jul 5, 2004)

I have Eggbeater SL's with Sidi Dominator shoes. I replace the cleats periodically and recently noticed the wings of the pedal (the thing that interfaces with the cleats) has eaten into my shoes around 0.060 in. What is the solution to this problem?

I called Crank Brothers. They say their new under cleat shims will work better, but admit their engineers are still working on the problem. He mentioned something called "Eggbeater Beaters" that he saw on ebay to solve the problem that was a much bigger shim that protected more of the shoe.

Anyone got any info on this shim?

I know most people will say to put the shim under my cleat that came with the cleats, but that is not right. The problem is the wings hit my shoe before the spindle portion outside the wings hits the raised portion of the shoe. It seems in my case the wings have to go 0.060 inches into the shoe before the spindle platform hits my tread. What I need is a tread thickener. Putting shims under the shoe will just make this worse.

My shoes are well used and I ride on rocks requiring hike-a-bike for some stretches. I wonder if I haven't just worn down my tread so far over the years, that the wings have to eat into the shoe. Could this be it? Maybe I should measure some new tread vs. my tread to see if I have worn them down too much.

Thanks for any thoughts.

Matt


----------



## bubbrubb (Jun 10, 2004)

I had a similar issue w/ my sidis

IMO, the design is slightly flawed in that the 'beaters do press directly ont he shoe sole. This is not the case with the Mallets, but is a problem w/ both the candy's and 'beaters.

The new shims offer a slight buffer and maybe a little added protection but a few weeks and they will be worth thin.

By the time the eggbeaters cause any discernable damage to the shoe, I would assume the shoe is due for retirement. I put in over 1000 off road miles last year on eggbeaters/sidis and the shoes were all but ready for retirement from wear. The pedals DID cause wear on the sole, but not enough for me to worry. 

I guess my point is that you should just keep on riding, don't sweat it.


----------



## dtacmed (Apr 20, 2006)

I have noticed where also however no problems. This after about 400 miles on pedals, cleats and shoes.


----------



## sethm (Oct 21, 2005)

robokayaker said:


> The problem is the wings hit my shoe before the spindle portion outside the wings hits the raised portion of the shoe. It seems in my case the wings have to go 0.060 inches into the shoe before the spindle platform hits my tread. What I need is a tread thickener. Putting shims under the shoe will just make this worse.
> 
> My shoes are well used and I ride on rocks requiring hike-a-bike for some stretches. I wonder if I haven't just worn down my tread so far over the years, that the wings have to eat into the shoe. Could this be it? Maybe I should measure some new tread vs. my tread to see if I have worn them down too much.


Exactly right. I had the same problem, and first blamed it on the little ruts caused by the wings, so I went by my LBS where I got my shoes and compared the tread height with a new pair. There was considerable difference between the shoes. I installed cleats on the new shoes and clipped in - very tight.

Since there is no platform on the standard eggbeaters, the tread of the shoe must make tight contact with the outer portions of the pedal (on either side of the wings).

I was considering taking an old pair of shoes I have, cutting off a thin portion of tread surrounding the cleat area and epoxying it to the shoes I want to fix. Of course, I could just buy a new pair, but there's nothing else wrong with them.


----------



## Ottoreni (Jan 27, 2004)

*Beater Blocker*

http://cgi.ebay.com/Crank-Brothers-Pedal-Owners-Please-Read-This_W0QQitemZ7241174757QQcategoryZ36137QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Here is the Ebay auction for the blockers. I have a pair.

Actually, this guy has raised his price considerably since I bought mine 6 months ago.


----------



## ssuperlight (Jan 4, 2006)

I had the exact same issue with my carbon soled shimano shoes. My shoes are about 5 years old and I ride quite often. I thought it was just my cleats, but then when I put the new cleats on it didn't fix the looseness of the shoe on the pedal. It definitely has to do with the outside wear of the tread, which causes the pedal to rest on the carbon sole instead of the axle on the tread of the shoe. I need to figure out some way to add tread to my shoe to get it to work right. Or I may just find another pedal.


----------



## robokayaker (Jul 5, 2004)

ssuperlight,

For the record, I bought new shoes. I found that the tread on my shoes was between 0.030 in and 0.060 in shorter than a new pair of Sidi Dominators. As soon as I got the new shoes, all problems immediately went away.

5 years is a long dang time to wear the same mountain bike shoe. I train and race enough that 2 years is way too long for me. I know tons of guys that replace shoes every year. I would replace your 5 year old shoes before you ditch your pedals. If you are into cross or get caught racing a muddy MTB race in a series, egg beaters simply can't be beat.

Robo


----------



## sethm (Oct 21, 2005)

ssuperlight said:


> I need to figure out some way to add tread to my shoe to get it to work right. Or I may just find another pedal.


An idea I had was to add some sort of hard compound to the tread, maybe even trim 1/8" from the sole an old pair of shoes I have and then epoxy that shim onto the tread of my current shoes. I haven't gotten around to it yet and the looseness is driving me nuts. The shoes are fine otherwise. I'll post again when I actually do it.


----------



## Robbz (Aug 11, 2004)

I think it's a CB design issue, doesn't happen with my times, but the candys and beaters used to eat the soles of my shoes. Times are waaaaaaaaaaaay better IMO


----------



## badtoad66 (May 12, 2006)

Hi everyone, I have now made myself a member of this site as I was told that there was some interest in my little invention the "Beater Blocker". If you have any questions or you know of anyone interested in them please drop me a line I will be only too happy to help out. If you want to purchase some they are available on Ebay at the moment (item no 7243277749). I also currently have them on test at Crank Brothers with a view to them approving them or adding them to their accessory range.


----------



## ssuperlight (Jan 4, 2006)

I just added some tread to my shoes and problem solved! I took a small amount of tread from one of the back treadk blocks and superglued it to the tread right next to the cleat. Hopefully this will last a little while. I hate to buy new shoes, when there is nothing wrong with the ones that I already have.


----------



## badtoad66 (May 12, 2006)

Your idea is good and maybe in a few cases this will work but unless you can be sure the rubber will stay in place using superglue it could be the end of your shoes if you fail to notice any change, also the rubber will wear quite quickly and you will then need to replace it and remove the superglue you have used to apply it. If you look at my previous thread you will notice that I have developed, manufactured and sold my "Beater Blocker" to over 300 satisfied customers from Korea to Brazil and not a single complaint has been raised against them, just a few observations for improvement, so with this in mind and if your idea fails please visit Ebay and feel free to purchase a set, if you don't like them return them and I will refund your money less postage. They will last on average the same length of time or longer than your cleats and will repair a badly worn sole.


----------



## ssuperlight (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't see how the "beater blocker" would help me. Maybe I'm missing something, actually it looks like it would make things worse. The problem that I was having was the outside tread on my shoes wore down and caused the eggbeater pedal to put pressure on my carbon sole, instead of on my shoe tread. If I used the "beater blocker" it would protect the sole of my shoe, however it would raise the cleat even more and the pressure would only be on the cleat itself, instead of on the tread of the shoe. This would make the pedal less stable then it is now. Instead of having 3 points of stability (cleat, right side, left side of shoe) it would now only have one (the cleat). Please give me some insight, if I've missed something.


----------



## sethm (Oct 21, 2005)

I agree. I think the beater blocker is only effective at preventing the ruts in the shoes and the loose interface between cleat and pedal caused by the rut. However, the height of the outside tread has more bearing on how tight the shoe and pedal interface, as seen in the other crank brother pedals with platforms (candy, mallet, etc.).


----------



## TexLepomis (Feb 22, 2005)

I bought a new pair of cleats recently which didn't solve squat. In my case I think the ruts are the problem, so I just ordered a pair of these blockers...here's to hoping they work!


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

I ordered a pair too to go on my new pair of Dom5. I don't want to screw up my new nice shoes!

I'm just waiting on "Airmail" now... ordered them on the 15th so hopefully I should get them soon!


I hope they work... My old shoes (PI Vagabond) cracked right where the egg beater wore a groove, right behind the cleat. I'd like these SIDIs to last longer.

I have riding buddies with the Candies that say they can tell a big difference with that little platform. THey said the platform takes out any of the side to side rocking you have with regular egg beaters. I'm interested to try some Candies on a full ride. I've only used them on parking lot rides. I've been using a pair of Chrom beaters for about 3 years now and they are still going sttrong, minus a bit of spring fatigue.


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

I bought the blockers from that same guy on ebay months ago... and yes they work! Are they expensive, yes they are now for what they actually are, but they save your shoes which are MUCH more expensive!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chewieez (Oct 10, 2004)

I didn't think they were that expensive.... like $12 including shipping... small price to pay for protection!!

How much do you pay for pads, gloves, helmets, chainstay pads, frame rub guards......


----------

